# I caught a fish today.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It wasn't the species I was after, it wasn't even a keeper, but I'm as proud of this little red as anything I've ever caught. The only reason I even went is because one of my buddies bet me $20 that I couldn't catch a fish today. I was suppose to buy a newspaper with today's date to put in the picture to prove it was caught today, but I forgot, so I just used my phone. The air temp was 28 degrees, with the wind chill 17, the water looked like Yooho, fishing it what is normally 15' of water, but only about 10' today, with a north wind gusting to 30mph, using a Norton sand shad in black magic on a 3/8oz head dragging bottom. This was probably the coldest day I've ever fished in my life. I thought for sure it was gonna take me all day to catch something, but it took less than 3 hours. The Dr. said I'll probably only lose 1 ear and 3 fingers to frost bite, that's a small price to pay to prove a point. Lol


----------

